# reboot fails



## mdg (Jan 2, 2012)

I'm running 9.0-stable on an old Compaq AP200 workstation (PII 686 class). Rebuilt world and the kernel. Runs great except for rebooting.  It will not reboot with either the *reboot* or *shutdown -r* commands.  Gets to Rebooting.... and just hangs. Need to power off/on with the button.  Both *halt -p* and *shutdown -p* power down the system.  The system is too old for apci (it gets flagged).

Disabled apci in the kernel rebuild and am using apm as a kernel module. It (apm) seems to work like it should. Have tried many changes in the BIOS settings.  No difference.  Also had the same problem with the GENERIC kernel.

Any ideas?  I've attached my dmesg output.


----------



## numpad5 (Jan 19, 2012)

You probably need apmd, and also to change your loader hints so that hw.apm.0 is enabled and hw.acpi.0 is disabled.  The file you are looking for is /boot/device.hints.


----------



## numpad5 (Jan 19, 2012)

I'm still using 8.2 on all my old nonacpi systems, to get apm working I had to change some sysctl values in /boot/device.hints about disabling acpi and enabling apm, you might also need to get apmd running after that, might be different in 9.0 though.


----------

